# كورس البيزك...طلب معلومات



## مهندس أيمن حسن (18 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركانة

ارجو من مهندسى الطيران او اى ممن لدية خيرة فى هذا المجال ان يفيدنى

انا طالب فى 2 ميكانيكا باور و ناوى ان شاء الله اتخصص و ابقى مهندس ميكانيكا طيران

و سمعت ان اول خطوة فى المجال دة هو كورس البيزك

انا عايز اعرف هل من الممكن ان ادرسة الان ولا لازم اكون متخرج

و ما هى مدة الكورس
و تكلفتة و اماكن اللى بتدى الرخصة و يا ريت اللى يرد يبقى من مصر عشان اعرف التفاصيل اكتر

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (18 أغسطس 2008)

و الwithout type rate اية سعرها و مدتها ؟؟؟


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (19 أغسطس 2008)

نرجو الرد جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو يا جماعة اى حد يعرف حاجة عن الموضوع دة يرد عليا


----------



## محمود معوض (21 أغسطس 2008)

*كورس البيزك*

السلام عليكم
انا محمود معوض , مهندس في مصر للطيران حاليا و انا خريج قسم طيران دفعة 2007 
اللي اعرفه ان طلبه قسم طيران معمول لهم تخفيض علشان يدرسو البيزك اثناء سنين الدراسه في الاجازة و انا عملت كده
بس مش عارف انت ممكن تبقى معاهم ولا لأ
ممكن تسال الدكتور على هاشم في قسم طيران الدور الثاني
اما اماكن دراسه البيزك في مصر فهي اما قطاع التدريب لمصر للطيران و اما معهد امبابه


----------



## virtualknight (22 أغسطس 2008)

بالتوفيق للجميع واتمنى معلومات اكثر حول البيسك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 أغسطس 2008)

اولا شكرا لردك مهندس محمد عوض

بس انا طالب فى جامعة حلوان (ميكانيكا باور) مش طيران

فكنت عايز اعرف الموضوع هيبقى بالنسبة ليا عامل ازاى

طيب بالنسبة لقطاع التدريب لمصر للطيران ممكن اى حد يقدم هناك ولا لازم اكون شغال فى مصر للطيران ؟؟

يا ريت بس لو تعرف الشروط تقولى عليها


شكرا


----------



## محمود معوض (24 أغسطس 2008)

*اهلا*

انا مش محمد عوض


----------



## vendetta (24 أغسطس 2008)

*سيارات وجرارات (حلوان)*

السلام عليكم 
اولا موضوع التدريب بتاع مصر للطيران الاسبوع التدريب ب 25 جنيه ده للمصريين طبعا وطبعا الواحد محتاج شهر على الاقل ب100 وابناء العاملين ب50 بتروح بصورة بطاقه شخصيه و4 صور فوتوغرافيه وجواب ترشيح او اثبات قيد انك فى كليه وبتقدم وعلى فكره الناس هناك بترحب جدا وبتدفع وبعد الدفع بيطلعلك التصريح بعد حوالى 10 ايام بس ماتنساش انك تجيب ستره فسفورى شبه الصيديرى كده واللى هايروح هايعرف معنى كلامى ده وهيتاكد منه بس واى خدمه ياجمااااااااااااااااااعه ادعولى بالتوفيق


----------



## ramy_samy1988 (24 أغسطس 2008)

والله با جماعه أنا حاولت أخد التدريب فى مصر للطيران ورغم أنى أستوفيت كل حاجه ألا أنهم باخدوا عدد محدد والتقديم يوم واحد فى السنه وانا رحتلهم من الساعه 7.30 الى 2 ظهرا ورغم كده ما دخلتش حتى لان عدد الناس الوسايط كانوا كتير فمتقبلتش وبالاصح ما دخلونيش أقدم وقعدت فى الشارع انا وغبرى كتير مع العلم انى والله متفوق وكان نفسى فعلا أخد التدريب ده ومن بعد الحركه دى وانا كاره مصر بكوستهه باليفيهه


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (25 أغسطس 2008)

بالنسبة للسعر انت بتدفع كل شهر 250 جنيه طول مدة الدراسة اللى هى 18 شهر تقريبا بالنسبة لطلبة هندسة طيران امبابة هم بيخدو 3 اشهر بمطار امبابة كجزء من مدة الدراسة دى الاسعار القديمة بالنسبة بقى ان احنا عيشين فى مصر وكل حاجة بتغلى فاسمع بقى 
طلبة امبابة اللى جايب امتياز او جيد جدا هيخدو الكورس مجانا
طلبة امبابة اللى جايب جيد او مقبول هيدفع 6000
طالب اى كلية هندسة هيدفع 10000 
بس الطلبة ماسكتتش والدنيا قامت و قعدت وعملو مظاهرة شوف المظاهرة...........


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (25 أغسطس 2008)

ايوة انا شفت المظاهرة 


طيب انتوا بتنصحونى اكمل فى مجال الميكانيكا باور ز المصانع و كدة و ابعد عن مجال الطيران
انا حابب ال 2 و مش عارف اقرر انهى هيبقى احسن


----------



## وليد وحيد يسري (8 سبتمبر 2008)

*فرقة البيسك*

صديقي العزيز
السلام عليكم
حسب تشريعات الطيران المدني لابد ان لا يقل سنك عن 20سنه و تكون امضيت مدة دراسة خمس سنين بعد الثانوي او تكون احد خريجي كليات او معاهد الطيران .
أتمني ان اكون اجبت علي سؤالك
م/ وليد وحيد


----------



## زكى محمد احمد (8 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى فى الله قد كنت فى تدريب فى مصر للطيران للصيانه والاعمال الفنيه وهناك وجدت الكتير من المهندسين الذين تعاملت معهم من ميكانيكا عين شمس بعد ما يجتاذو جميع اختبارات مصر للطيران باخذوا كورس البيزك فى مطار القاهره بس ده طبعا بعد التعين يعنى مش لازم انه يكون ميكانيكا طيران المهم انك تتعين الاول بس مش شرط انك تحصل على كورس البيزك عشان تتعين بس المشكله بعد كده انك هتتاخر شويه عن الى لسه متعين معاك ومعاه كورس البيزك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## مهاجر (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف

ونشكر طارح الموضوع على جهده 

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا جماعو لكل المهندسين اللى ردوا و افادونى

و جزاكم الله خيرا يا مهاجر


----------



## vendetta (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*سيارات وجرارات حلوان (تعليم صناعى )*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ياجماعه انا سيارات وجرارات حلوان (تعليم صناعى) انما مهتم جدا بالطيران وعندى كمية داتا مابين كتب وفيديوحوالى 3 جيجا ممكن تكون نافعه جدا للناس هنا وهاحاول أن شاء الله ارفعها وياريت لو حد عنده خبره بالرفع يكلمنى ونتعاون ان شاء الله Negotiator_car ده ياهؤوهوت وكله 
وعلى فكره انا عندى كورس البيزك كامل وان شاء الله هارفعه عشان ننفع الناس وخدت تدريب عملى فى مصر للطيران فى المهبط بس ليا سؤال هل ممكن اى شعبة ميكانيكيه تاخد الكورس ولا لا كمان انا كليتى لسى مانضمتش للنقابه فهل ممكن انى اخده وهل لو خدته هل هايفرق معايا وهل ممكن اشتغل بيه اصلا فياريت حد يدلنى 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

